# Any of the old guys still left out there?



## Rag1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I was cruising the net looking for info on BBQ beef ribs, and thought of this place.
Been more than a year since the last visit.
Bubba, Witdog, Pigs, Puff, Nick.......


----------



## Bosko (Mar 14, 2015)

This about sums up your question

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/f11/when-is-the-funeral-23621.html#post265790


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 14, 2015)

All gone Rag ;(


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 14, 2015)

Pigs pops in once in a blue moon, Griff a little more often, other than that nope.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 15, 2015)

SAD!
We had some good insults swapped back and forth.
Actually met most, which is unusual for forums.


----------



## Griff (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey, Rags how they hangin?


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Griff said:


> Hey, Rags how they hangin?



Hey Moose Meat, what's up?
Been away for a while.
Sold the travel trailer and meadow creek rig (miss the meadow creek).
Bought a bass boat and been beating the waters.
Was down Capt Morgans way a couple years ago, and been down to La., a few times, in Surfin Sapro's and JB's country fishing Redfish.
My best friend, owns and operates a winery, wants to put on promotional cooks at his retail stores. I'm charged with buying the equipment. Looking to get a couple of big dogs with sinks, chicken cookers, and of course, the tank/warmer deal.
Should be fun getting set up.
Made a sauce from my recipe file, last week, that had your's and Capt Morgans name on it. Was intended for Salmon, but worked with cod.
Had dill, and shit in it. Good stuff.  You may be immortal. :grin:
Got any naked pictures of Palin up there?


----------



## Pigs (Mar 18, 2015)

Must be a blue moon. Howdy Ron, your looking well. Dont see much of Bigwheel these days ether.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Pigs, what's happening?
Sounds like the gang scattered.
Was using my meat grinder this week making sausage and while using the push stick I turned on the lathe, I remembered posting it's picture. Wit dog wanted one as well as the cop from NY and I made one for both.
Going to put a butt, pastrami, boudin and Italian sausage on the WSM today. Holding to tradition, a sip of whiskey at the end will be done with a toast to all you guys.
See ya.....


----------



## Pigs (Mar 20, 2015)

What did we use to say ? Oh yea, no pics, no cook. Pony up man.


----------



## Bosko (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Pigs

Is your join date wrong?


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Pigs said:


> What did we use to say ? Oh yea, no pics, no cook. Pony up man.


Sexual orientations and practices were regularily question, as I recall.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 20, 2015)

Rag said:


> Sexual orientations and practices were regularily question, as I recall.



Rag you're confusing Pigs and Puff, Puff hasn't been around for ever


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 21, 2015)

Puff who?


----------



## Pigs (Mar 21, 2015)

Bosko said:


> Hey Pigs
> 
> Is your join date wrong?



Yup, been here since we had about 500 members when Greg started out many moons ago.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 22, 2015)

Greg who?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 22, 2015)

Greg & Larry were best buddies until Greg sold!


----------



## Pigs (Mar 22, 2015)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Greg & Larry were best buddies until Greg sold!



I MISS old Bucket Head!!!!


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Made me think back to when "roller boy" auctioned off his sauce recipe for a new wheel chair van.


----------



## Griff (Apr 2, 2015)

I forgot about that one.  Course, I forget a lot things lately.


----------



## oompappy (May 1, 2015)

Old Guys? Don't they get a discount?


----------



## Pigs (May 1, 2015)

Only if you show  your AARP card.


----------



## DJ (May 7, 2015)

I never did use that recipe...Hi Guys, good to see Nick hasn't changed his bouncing avatar...


----------



## Pigs (Mar 3, 2016)

That was a long time ago. Where does one hang now? Larry had some stuff going a spell back. I miss the old crew. Best time was at Oinktoberfest. I have a pic somewhere. Ill post it some time. (if I can Find It)


----------



## Pigs (Mar 3, 2016)

For those who dont know Tim (oompapy) Passed away about a a little less than a year ago. He was a great pall ! Hope Nancy is doing well.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Pigs, didn't know him other than here, but if he was a BBQC guy he had to be okay!


----------



## Griff (May 18, 2016)

Real sorry to hear oompappy has passed on.


----------

